# Balls matter that much?



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I keep hearing about all these expensive balls. What features should a good Golf ball have, and how does it improve your game?


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, you gotta have a good set of balls for golf  

Different balls are designed for different effects - some will provide a lot of spin and others little spin, some are designed for golfers with a great swing and others for those needing more speed, etc.

Here's a pretty good site that have reviews of balls and points out which type of golfer could find which kind of balls useful to the way they play or the way they want to play.

http://www.golfballs101.com/ Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Xander (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't find that the expensive balls help that much, just get balls that are designed for your strengths/weaknesses...and stay constistant.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I used to only go for the expensive balls. I used to buy like 50 at a time off of ebay. But now that I've used these new cheap balls from Walmart I no longer feel the need to drain my wallet for a good game of golf. The cheaper balls get the job done.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like only the pros can receive a slight benefits?


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

Only the pros get stuff for free. They only use a ball once or twice and down the dumpster or something... For me the cheaper, the better!!


----------



## Deep (May 23, 2006)

I dont think balls are really signifigant to your game. If you can play the game you can play it with crappy balls.


----------

